# Found Chihuahua



## Coogan (Aug 1, 2010)

My daughter found a young male chihuahua this morning. Tan with faint black hair running through coat. Found in Aveley Road, Upminster, Essex RM14 2TN, outside Delta Force at 7am this Sunday morning. A lovely natured boy, who was clean and calm, not stressed at all, so couldn't have been out long. 

I took it home and left him with my parents for a few hours (I have a weim), made a few calls, eventually to local council who, by law said I should report to dog warden. Even Police said the same as keeping the dog constituted theft. Dog warden collected and has taken to Gemini Kennels in Wickford. Please phone me if I can be of any more help. 07760 885145. Unfortunately I didn't take a pic. 

He may be cross chihuahua, he looks like a little fox! But he has those big eyes!

Any Chihuahua forum members, please cross post to other forums or to Facebook - or anywhere.

He really is a lovely little dog, not very old, still has 'new' teeth. 

Sharon


----------

